# Hi everybody! introduction!



## Mademoiselle I (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello Everybody!

I'm here to introduce myself... . :clap2:
I'm 24, i live in Paris and i wanna come living in Berlin as soon as possible. lane:

I wanna change my life, doing short movies, painting, writing, photography... . Meeting a lot of people, partying, having fun...!

Actually, i'm looking for a room to rent... ! (if you have plans..in cool places like Mitte, Friedrichshain, Prenzlauer Berg... I'm OPEN!  ).

Hope to talk to a lot of people on this forum!

See u and have a wonderful day! 
Mademoiselle I.


----------



## Bayern (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey!

I'd just like to welcome you to this forum! Hope you're gonna find what you're looking for. Anyways, Berlin is an amazing city which has a lot to offer. You're gonna have a great time!


----------

